# Portugal Liga matches 22-24



## A_Skywalker (Aug 20, 2008)

Guimaraes v Setubal

22/08/2008 20:30 BST
  1.85 3.25 3.90 All Bets (23) 
P.Ferreira v Braga

23/08/2008 18:15 BST
  3.00 3.00 2.30 All Bets (24) 
Sporting CP v Trofense 
23/08/2008 20:45 BST
  1.25 5.00 10.00 All Bets (25) 
Amadora v Academica

24/08/2008 16:00 BST
  2.20 3.00 3.20 All Bets (24) 
Leixoes v Nacional

24/08/2008 17:00 BST
  2.50 3.00 2.70 All Bets (24) 
Naval v Maritimo

24/08/2008 17:00 BST
  2.60 3.00 2.60 All Bets (24) 
FC Porto v Belenenses

24/08/2008 19:15 BST
  1.30 4.50 9.00 All Bets (25) 
Rio Ave v Benfica

24/08/2008 21:15 BST
  5.00 3.40 1.65 All Bets (21)


----------

